# Best 2D Final Fantasy



## cupajoe (Apr 10, 2008)

Pick your favorite 2D Final Fantasy. This is the intended order of the games (Final Fantasy III in America was actually Final Fantasy VI).


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 10, 2008)

Revenant Wings wasn't really 2D.
Sure, sprites on 3D plane, but not really 2D.
If RW counts then 7~9 would count too...for being 3D models on a 2D plane. =P

That said, I can't bring myself to like most of the FF games so I won't comment or vote.
I'll have to give FF6 another shot one day though...


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 10, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> Revenant Wings wasn't really 2D.
> Sure, sprites on 3D plane, but not really 2D.
> If RW counts then 7~9 would count too...for being 3D models on a 2D plane. =P
> 
> ...


I was contemplating whether to leave it out or not. 7~9 have 3D characters on 2D backgrounds, not 2D characters on 3D backgrounds.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am slowly being engulfed by the depth of Final Fantasy VI


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 10, 2008)

FFV

Best job system ever.. +nice story with unexpected plot twists!


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 10, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> FFV
> 
> Best job system ever.. +nice story with unexpected plot twists!


Ha ha. I think I know which plot twist you are thinking of... 
I think six was overall better though.


----------



## Zarcon (Apr 10, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> 7~9 have 3D characters on 2D backgrounds, not 2D characters on 3D backgrounds.


That's...that's what I said...XD
7~9 are actually MORE "2D" in a way because of the 2D backgrounds than RW is since, outside the sprites, RW is a completely 3D world.
But I digress...


----------



## megabug7 (Apr 10, 2008)

Without a 'Shadow' of a doubt - Final Fantasy VI


----------



## cupajoe (Apr 10, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> cupajoe38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, just joking around. But yes, they are more 2D. Meh.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 11, 2008)

IV

It was the first one that made me care about whatever happened to the characters.
Can't wait for the DS release.


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

FFII FTW followed by FFIII and I can't wait to play IV!!!


----------



## PlooBloo (May 20, 2008)

Torn between IV and VI, but I chose IV since I love theme of love


----------



## Ryufushichou (Jul 3, 2009)

Final Fantasy IV, hands down, dont care what anyone says, BEST FINAL FANTASY GAME (PS1 and snes versions tho, DS version makes me sick)

-Karaku32


----------



## Law (Jul 3, 2009)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> FFV
> 
> Best job system ever.. +nice story with unexpected plot twists!



+1.

It had fucking awesome music too.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jul 3, 2009)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> IV
> 
> It was the first one that made me care about whatever happened to the characters.
> Can't wait for the DS release.


What? The DS version was released AGES ago...(In 3D of course) But I share your opinion, it's the best 2D one.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 3, 2009)

You guys didn't notice that this is a BUMP of a year old thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To be honest, I loved first (and second), because they came on one cart on GBA, and I loved it, GBA port was awesome to me..

Also I like VI very much....But to be honest, I love all FF games (that are classical RPG style, not Chrystal Chronicles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Seven (Jul 8, 2009)

FFVI > FFIV > FFV > FFIII > FF > FFII


----------



## Splych (Jul 8, 2009)

It didn't make sense on how FFVI was actually FFIII in North America. Or is that because it was for older consoles?

I have only played through all of III, IV, Tactics, Tactics A2 and Revenant Wings. Out of all, I'd say IV was teh best...


----------



## Law (Jul 8, 2009)

Splych said:
			
		

> It didn't make sense on how FFVI was actually FFIII in North America.



II and III didn't get released in the US, so instead of a giant number gap Square changed the numbering on IV to II when it was released in the US. V didn't leave Japan either, so when VI was released in the US they changed the number again so there wasn't a gap in the numbering.


----------



## Elritha (Jul 15, 2009)

Final Fantasy VI was my favourite. Excellent story and gameplay. Still is out of all the newer ones that were released. I just find them rather lacking these days.


----------



## Splych (Jul 15, 2009)

Damnit... Too confused. Will just follow what I know.

I + II = GBA Release in North America.
III = DS Release in North America.
IV = DS Release in North America.

And that is all I will think about so I won't get confused ^^


----------



## Lily (Jul 16, 2009)

IV > VI > I > V > II > III


----------



## Satangel (Jul 16, 2009)

Final Fantasy IV.
I loved the length of the game.


----------



## Jaems (Jul 16, 2009)

VI is the best Final Fantasy game to date, with XII up next.


----------

